# Questioning the worth of some older photographic equ.



## hopdaddy (May 19, 2014)

There are 2 - Majestic Tripods model 1901

Photogenic flash master model AA with 4 strobes ,There is a second box of strobes I suspect go with it too  ,so possibly 7 total .

Mamiya RZ67  W/ 127mm f3.8 lens

Camerz -z11 w/75-150mm f4.5

Mamiya lens -180mmf4.5, 90mmf3.5 , 65mmf1.4


A second Mamiya RZ67 with a "AE Prism finder " on it .

A family member had all of this and sent it to me ,to keep or to sale ,or just to do with it as I wish . It is all in fare shape ,was used for shooting School photos before going digital (He is still shooting School photos but about to retire ) everything is in cases . OH ,and there is also 2 (What I guess is ) High capacity film backs ?? I opened one and it does have film in it .There is a counter on the box @ 500. Big metal ,looks like it could mount to the camera back .
    What do ya think ? put it on Ebay ? shoot up the 4 roles of 120 film ? then sell the stuff . Or just use the cameras as props ?


----------



## Derrel (May 20, 2014)

I used to work in a studio where I used Photogenic Flashmaster equipment all day long. The AA12 focusing flash head is nifty, with its Spot/Flood sliding switch for wide-beam or narrow beam use. It also has a nice, heavily frosted, diffuing cover over the flashtube, and it was designed, as were the Flashmaster packs, for* heavy-duty, all-day use in high-volume* situations. The AA-series packs have been made for decades, and they use an odd, old-fashioned "plug-in module" system for ratioing the lights. Small, cube-like modules literally plug in, and split up the power to different outlets, which, if you understand how light ratios work with backgrounds of different color/density, makes TOTAL sense. The light modifiers made for the system were also very useful, and varied.

Photogenic Flashmaster packs and heads were/are made in the USA by one of the oldest makers of electronic flash in the world. The packs and the heads can take tremendous abuse, and are built with VERY heavy-duty everything. This stuff was designed for high-volume, HEAVY, HARD use in busy studios. Think 25 to 40 sets per day, rapid-fire, packs on 10 hours a day, all day, for two years, and NEVER blowing a single flashtube, and replacing like two modelling lights per year, for two years shooting 40 hrs a week. That's my experience with the Flashmasters and the AA12 and the other standard head type, plus one flood type head as a ceiling mounted hairlight. A great setup for a four-light or three-light setup.

There are not many people who understand the old-fashioned "ratio plug" system's design ethos....these lights still have a lot of life left in them, and would be great for a permanent installation, or a garage studio, or other setup where the photographer understands how the system and the accessories, like the clamshell reflector and the AA12 head, are designed to light backdrops, and how using two lights,main and fill, of equal power, or one stop different, can be used for fast, simple light setups.

The flash gear is probably the most-valuable, and yet, few people would understand how to use it because it's adjusted by an old-fashioned way that is not click-stopped, or switches, or "sexy". The old long roll camerz camera is probably e-bay material, or a curio. The Mamiya setup is nice...sell it or use it.


----------



## hopdaddy (May 20, 2014)

Thanks very much Sir ! that explains the bag of push-in plugs !  Again thanks very much for responding !


----------



## Derrel (May 20, 2014)

Oh, it's nice that you have a bunch of ratio plugs for the Flashmaster!!!

And the Majestic 1901 is actually the gear-driven tripod head, not really referring to the leg set underneath...last price for one I could find for one of those nifty gear-driven platform heads was $279 from Adorama. Majestic 1901 1-7/8" Post Mount Gearhead with 4.5" Round Camera Platform #81907 81907

The tripod legs could be worthwhile to the right guy...those old tripods were built to LAST, and are very heavy-duty and stable.

As with so many things, the final price is dependent upon how much the buyer is willing to pay.


----------



## minicoop1985 (May 20, 2014)

Don't listen to him. The RZ67 is worth nothing. Luckily for you, I operate a medium format camera disposal. Normally I charge for this kind of thing, but for you, sir, I'll happily waive the fee this time.





Dude, seriosuly, an RZ67 is on my list of WANT SO BADLY cameras. Derrel is right here. Listen to what he said. Unless you really do wanna send me the RZ67, in which case... :mrgreen:


----------



## hopdaddy (May 21, 2014)

minicoop1985 said:


> Don't listen to him. The RZ67 is worth nothing. Luckily for you, I operate a medium format camera disposal. Normally I charge for this kind of thing, but for you, sir, I'll happily waive the fee this time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If they go up foe sale ,I will send you a "PM" .


----------

